# Cleo and the Calibratz



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

the bratz in a rare, quiet moment





Cleo, being all cute and loving when I got back from vacation



\


Cali, daring me to take away her new little cat tree/bed





the twinz in the their big new cat tree






Cali, my little kitchen helper





Cleo, sleeping with her little paws tucked in


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

GORGEOUS GIRLS Marie!!
Cali's look, sitting in her tree, definitely has a "I just dare you to try" look!
Cleo is so innocent looking...with her paws folded, sleeping!
And it's obvious, the twinz approve of their cat tree!
S.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Marie. your cats are truly beautiful. I love their expressions,and how content and happy they are with their new cat tree.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So beautiful!!! Love them


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great pics. They all look so sweet and innocent. Bet that's just looks, bet they are Something Else!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

3 of THE most beautiful fluffs on here! There are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Such lovely kitties! Their colors are gorgeous. Cali reminds me of my black kitties when they sleep. Everyone in this house loves doing adorable things with their paws while they snooze. 

Do you mind if I ask where the 1st cat tree/bed is from?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I'm not sure how I'm going to feed them tonight, their heads won't fit in the kitchen with all these compliments.

Augustine, it's the Purrfect Platform Cat Tree. I got mine at Amazon for $19.99 (wasn't even on sale!), but I see that they're out of stock now.

Amazon.com : Purrfect Platform Cat Tree : Pet Furniture : Pet Supplies

Walmart also carries it, but they're out of stock, too.

Pet Squeak 30'' Purrfect Platform Cat Tree - Walmart.com


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG what stunning pics, especially that close-up of Cali! Your girls are all gorgeous, and their coats look amazing.

LOL Cali and Charlee have the same exact expression on their faces in the first one. One of them (maybe both, but I only saw one) is the owner of a perfectly adorable nose, if I remember. Love Cleo's centerfold pose. "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You've got a trio of gorgeous fluffs! But you already knew that, and so did they, lol.

Can't help admiring everyone else's cats now and then though, and yours look soooo soft to touch and cuddle with, perfect this time of year...but it's probably at your own risk, right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not at all, the bratz LOVE attention and being petted and they're total lap cats. Cleo likes being petted, but isn't a lap cat (she'll snuggle next to you, though), and _really_ doesn't like being picked up.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a sweet bunch! Those twinz are real beauties!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They look so civilized! Like they could NEVER be naughty kitties! :lol:


----------

